# White, watery poop. Lethargic hen



## Missouri314

Hello. I have a 2 year old healthy hen. White watery poop started 2 days ago. Now she is lethargic, will not perch, and has poor appetite. Any one know what I should do? I do not think there is an egg in the vent.


----------



## Energyvet

Deworm with strongid T, corrid or other anthelmintics. That would be my first choice.


----------



## Missouri314

I found a vet and she pulled out this stick looking thing that was blocking her throat. Apparently she had not been able to eat for some time, was dehydrated, skinny and unfortunately had a ton of fluid build up (ascities) and pretty advanced pneumonia. Got a shot of antibiotic, anti inflammatory, and a diuretic. Three hours later she still looks bad but ate more than I knew one chicken could eat. I have all the same kind of chickens and they are puffed up because it is winter. I never noticed she was not eating until today. I hope she makes it........pretty tough. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Energyvet

Glad you found a vet! Really happy you got hands on. I hope she does well. That's the problem with long distance diagnosis. Never a great idea.


----------



## jen3910

Oh poor baby . So glad the vet found the cause - hope she makes a swift recovery.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Bless her heart!! Give her some electrolytes, or gatorade, and LOTS of hugs and lovin'!!


----------



## Missouri314

Thanks Energyvet, I have gotten good advice in the past from similar forums. How else can you compare experience! Always appreciate suggestions and advice. I would have never thought a chicken could get aspirate pneumonia. Live, learn, and share....She was looking better this morning. Unfortunately I brought her in the house because it got down to 9 degrees. If she does get better I imagine she will think she belongs in the house.


----------

